# Can a Marriage Retreat Really Strengthen Your Marriage?



## Administrator

On your wedding day, you and your spouse were caught up in the excitement of starting your lives together. Over the following weeks and months, however, the challenges of “real life” start setting in.

After a few years of being married, you and your spouse may find that you are struggling to maintain that intimacy and excitement you had at the start. This is when many couples consider going on a marriage retreat. Keep reading to learn more about marriage retreats and whether they work.

*Why Should You Consider a Marriage Retreat?*

A marriage retreat is not intended to be a form of punishment. It’s not meant to be a weekend where you and your spouse attend sappy classes to learn how to share your feelings. A marriage retreat (a good one, anyway) is designed to give you and your spouse a chance to reconnect and to rebuild your marriage. Every couple is different, so your experience at a marriage retreat will be entirely your own, but here are some of the reasons you should consider giving it a try:

• It gives you a break from “real life.” It’s easy to get caught up in day-to-day life and many married couples find themselves coasting through life. A marriage retreat is a time to get away from it all and to really focus on your relationship.

• You have the chance to learn from experts. In a marriage retreat, you’ll be learning from people who have been in your shoes and have done the work to strengthen their marriage. Learning from these experts will give you the tools you need to strengthen your own marriage.

• You get to spend time with other couples. Spending time with other married couples is more valuable than many couples realize. Simply seeing other couples who are going through the same struggle as you can be encouraging as well.

• You may learn something about your marriage. If you’re thinking about a marriage retreat you may realize that your marriage isn’t perfect, but it might not be until you go on the retreat that you realize how much more your marriage can be.

• You’ll learn to love your spouse even more. Marriage retreats aren’t just for struggling marriages – they’re for anyone who wants to strengthen their relationship. At the end of the retreat, you may find that not only is your marriage stronger but your love for your spouse as well.

Now that you know a bit more about what a marriage retreat is, you may be wondering whether it really works. Keep reading to find out.

*Do Marriage Retreats Really Work?*

The truth of the matter is that simply going on a marriage retreat may not “save” your marriage. In order for the retreat to be truly beneficial, both you and your spouse are going to have to come into it with an open mind and be willing to do the work to actually strengthen your marriage. If you take advantage of the resources available and really make the most of your time together, you may find that your marriage is more than you ever thought it could be. It’s definitely worth a shot!

A marriage retreat is not a guaranteed solution for a broken or struggling marriage. You and your spouse will still have to do the work to make any real and lasting change but going on a retreat gives you an opportunity to do just that.

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------



## DeirdreHodges

I think that it does help.


----------



## DanBond

Yeah it does help. I think that any type of retreat is helpful to a relationship. I have been experiencing some tension when it comes to my own relationship and I have been trying to figure out a way to get it back on track. all this self isolation has not been kind for me and my partner. We ave been trying to figure it out on our own but it has not gone as planed. Since we both love yoga a lot though we have been thinking about going to a yoga retreat for couples just so that we can try and find the balance that seems to have been absent on our relationship recently. I have been looking online for options and that was when I came across a site with information about yoga retreats in costa rica. I showed it to my partner and he really like one particular place. We are booked to go to in May. Hopefully everything will work out well and we will not kill each other until then.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I don't know, and am skeptical. However, many decades ago, I worked with a guy who was the most sex-obsessed man I've ever been around. Nothing that came out of his mouth wasn't about sex and he would corner you and talk about it (nothing to stop someone in those days either). He was even known to discriminate against female employees in his department because they dyed their hair a color he didn't like. He was very sick. 

He and his wife went on some sort of retreat -- and I seem to recall if was for couples. And when he came back, he realized how sick he was and he actually talked to me about it. He actually told me I was sick too for putting up with it! Like there was any remedy in that era. So it did really enlighten him. I was very glad because I had stuck my head out far enough to caution him not to talk about this crap in front of his daughters or their friends a couple of times.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Kudos to Glen for pointing out that unless both partners are willing to do the work, it won't help. I can go anywhere and watch Mrs. Nail read escapist romance all day. I generally choose places I want to go.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

We have a few a year already. They're called fishing trips.

Nice hotel or fish camp, pool, nice restaurants. 

Did I mention we can fish? 😉😉🙂🙂


----------

